# why do ladies take so long to play a round?



## markgs (Mar 5, 2015)

why do ladies take so long to play a round of golf?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Why do men take so long to play a round of golf 

Slow play isn't just ladies


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2015)

:rofl:     this wont end well.


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh dear.............


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 5, 2015)

Fetch the popcorn.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			why do ladies take so long to play a round of golf? 

Click to expand...

You asking in general or on tour? All that faffing around on tour lining them up drives me nuts. No wonder it can't establish any decent TV coverage. As for club golfers, most I've met are pretty good and no better or worse than many men and if I'm being honest they seem far more aware of what is going on behind and tend to have no issues calling quicker players through. Some male members could learn a lot!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2015)

Someone's bored...:whoo:


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2015)

Have to say in my experience they are quicker than the men, certainly true at present club and they were like greyhounds at club in NZ, poor old HiD really struggled at first, some would be off to the tee before rest of group had putted out


----------



## markgs (Mar 5, 2015)

Agree there are slow groups of men but not all of them but it seems that every group of ladies are slow


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 5, 2015)

Not as explosive as I would have thought.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			why do ladies take so long to play a round of golf? 

Click to expand...

You're much too obvious with your fishing expeditions.

Have a word with Doon, at least he pretends to be subtle.

C-, shows potential but must try harder in future.


----------



## markgs (Mar 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You asking in general or on tour? All that faffing around on tour lining them up drives me nuts. No wonder it can't establish any decent TV coverage. As for club golfers, most I've met are pretty good and no better or worse than many men and if I'm being honest they seem far more aware of what is going on behind and tend to have no issues calling quicker players through. Some male members could learn a lot!
		
Click to expand...

On tour i mean


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			Agree there are slow groups of men but not all of them but it seems that every group of ladies are slow
		
Click to expand...

Not by my expirences 

Seen plenty groups of ladies go round at a steady pace and be held up by men


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2015)

So how does the ignore function work again?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			On tour i mean
		
Click to expand...

Easy answer to that. All that mucking around getting their caddies to line every shot. You are professional and should be able to do it yourself. The men seem to manage on tour


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You asking in general or on tour? All that faffing around on tour lining them up drives me nuts. No wonder it can't establish any decent TV coverage. As for club golfers, most I've met are pretty good and no better or worse than many men and if I'm being honest they seem far more aware of what is going on behind and tend to have no issues calling quicker players through. Some male members could learn a lot!
		
Click to expand...

Becky Brewrton said today that drives her nuts and she doesn't do it and would have it banned given a choice.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Not as explosive as I would have thought.
		
Click to expand...

OP I hate you! You disgusting sexist pig you are stuck in the dark ages. . I take it you believe women should not be on golf courses? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Easy answer to that. All that mucking around getting their caddies to line every shot. You are professional and should be able to do it yourself. The men seem to manage on tour
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah, the men are super quick eh?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			Agree there are slow groups of men but not all of them but it seems that every group of ladies are slow
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2015)

Is there any data out there on round times?
Bearing in mind the Gals play a shorter course it would be interesting to get some facts.
I'm going to hazard a guess that the minutes per yard times are similar


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 5, 2015)

If you're talking about on Tour, I have no knowledge and/or comment. If you're talking about lady amateurs on your local course, then you're a moron.


----------



## pogle (Mar 5, 2015)

You obviously missed the playoff in the Honda last weekend. Harrington was a disgrace.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll ask our LET player how long her rounds take when I see her next but from the events I've been too they are not slow.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 5, 2015)

TIN HATS!!!!!

Get your tin hats here


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Fetch the popcorn.....
		
Click to expand...

And the beer, should be fun when Amanda and Karen come on


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 5, 2015)

My eyes hurt, I hope a lady catches up to your slow ass and plants a drive on your unsuspecting bigoted head!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2015)

Well they're 14 minutes quicker than they used to be!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...uts-14-minutes-off-rounds-due-to-pace-of-play

Can't find similar stats for the guys but doubt there's much, if any, difference.

Also saw a couple of players were given 2 shot penalties for slow play which is something the men's tour seem very reluctant to impose.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 5, 2015)

Thought it might be pertinent to post this for any ladies who are a bit miffed by this thread. *Runs for cover*


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Thought it might be pertinent to post this for any ladies who are a bit miffed by this thread. *Runs for cover* 

View attachment 14268

Click to expand...

Cute  OP talks rubbish frequently so not worth getting even remotely miffed about it. I quote a previous thread on slow play 




			just drive over there heads thats what i did and played through without them asking. cant be doing 5 1/2 hour rounds in cold wet weather
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 5, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Cute  OP talks rubbish frequently so not worth getting even remotely miffed about it. I quote a previous thread on slow play
		
Click to expand...

Well played young lady.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2015)

I have lost count of the number of times I have been held up by men, young and old on the course.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't believe anyone replied to marks op, he's mad as a box of frogs !!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 5, 2015)

markgs said:



			why do ladies take so long to play a round of golf? 

Click to expand...

I know its not down to eating all the pies at the halfway house !!


----------



## bozza (Mar 5, 2015)

Women! On a golf course!? 

What they doing away from the kitchen?


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 5, 2015)

bozza said:



			women! On a golf course!? 

What they doing away from the kitchen?
		
Click to expand...

bbbbooooooo!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I have lost count of the number of times I have been held up by men, young and old on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Stand and deliver ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm so glad my good lady doesn't play golf, it takes her 10 minutes to interview and pick the perfect pepper or tomato in a super market, and the time she spends on the greens is really annoying .:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;-I3qREbKqLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I3qREbKqLw[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2015)

At my club - they don't - in fact au contraire

 As far as lady pros - well pro golfers are a bit eccentric all round


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

In ladies pro golf the biggest waste of time seems to be the act of caddies lining up their player from behind and then moving out of the way so as not to infringe rule 14-2b. Aren't ladies capable of lining themselves up or something? I would like to see this rule amended so that assistance in lining up is prohibited at all times!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2015)

The OP is, if course, pure drivel. 

More worrying are the comments about women pros, as if slow play is confined to the women's tours. It isn't, and neither is the act of getting lined up by a caddy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2015)

My wife currently plays off 36, we played 9 holes last weekend in an hour and a half, no one in front of us, and she played 9 under handicap with a net hole in one on one hole. The day prior to that we followed a number of all male 4 balls and took over 2.5 hours to play the same 9 holes... We were waiting on every single shot - she still shot 7 under handicap..

Slow play is not specifically a female problem, it is an issue present in all corners of the game, amateur and professional, male & female, adult and junior.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			In ladies pro golf the biggest waste of time seems to be the act of caddies lining up their player from behind and then moving out of the way so as not to infringe rule 14-2b. Aren't ladies capable of lining themselves up or something? I would like to see this rule amended so that assistance in lining up is prohibited at all times!
		
Click to expand...

The caddys do not line them up, they line up themselves and the caddy just checks, a quick 'yeup' and steps away.


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			The OP is, if course, pure drivel. 

More worrying are the comments about women pros, as if slow play is confined to the women's tours. It isn't, and neither is the act of getting lined up by a caddy.
		
Click to expand...

Caddies lining up their players seems to be less noticable on the men's tours, but they can still play excruciatingly slowly at times. At our club the young and hopefully fit juniors seem to be the slowest players, because they copy all the things they see the pros doing on TV, especially when they are on the greens, such as marking and lining up even tap in putts!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			My wife currently plays off 36, we played 9 holes last weekend in an hour and a half, no one in front of us, and she played 9 under handicap with a net hole in one on one hole. The day prior to that we followed a number of all male 4 balls and took over 2.5 hours to play the same 9 holes... We were waiting on every single shot - she still shot 7 under handicap..

Slow play is not specifically a female problem, it is an issue present in all corners of the game, amateur and professional, male & female, adult and junior.
		
Click to expand...

Where did she get her Sombrero from?  
Sounds like a decent handicap cut will be coming soon, well done to her!


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			The caddys do not line them up, they line up themselves and the caddy just checks, a quick 'yeup' and steps away.
		
Click to expand...

So if they are not lined up correctly, they have to start again! Still a waste of time that should be banned in the rules!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			So if they are not lined up correctly, they have to start again! Still a waste of time that should be banned in the rules!
		
Click to expand...

Why should it be banned ?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			So if they are not lined up correctly, they have to start again! Still a waste of time that should be banned in the rules!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find they got on tour without the help of a caddy confirming their aim is correct so they can do it themselves.
But if it's allowed and it gives them the extra confidence that someone else has confirmed they are aiming straight then you cant knock it. It's probably quicker than someone without a caddy shuffling around wondering if they are straight or not.


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should it be banned ?
		
Click to expand...

Because it slows down play.  I have to line myself up because I can't afford to hire a caddy, and on the Ladies European Tour some of them also play without caddies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			Because it slows down play.  I have to line myself up because I can't afford to hire a caddy, and on the Ladies European Tour some of them also play without caddies.
		
Click to expand...

So do you want to ban caddies giving wind and distance and club and aim advice also ? 

Just because you can't use a caddy isn't a reason to ban them !


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2015)

Delc
In ladies pro golf the biggest waste of time seems to be the act of caddies lining up their player from behind and then moving out of the way
		
Click to expand...





			Bob mac 
The caddys do not line them up, they line up themselves and the caddy just checks, a quick 'yeup' and steps away.
		
Click to expand...


[video=youtube;NdvV8dsP-xU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdvV8dsP-xU[/video]


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2015)

The only thing that surprises me with that clip is that she didn't seem to have a strategy in place before getting to the tee. Surely this would have been discussed with the caddy the night before, rather than on the tee. Tight drive, hazards at 220, lay up if in contention, go for it with driver if birdie needed.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			on the Ladies European Tour some of them also play without caddies.
		
Click to expand...

Really?! Wow, that surprises me!


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Really?! Wow, that surprises me!
		
Click to expand...

 I went and watched the Ladies European Masters at the Buckinghamshire last year, and a few of the players were definitely pulling their own clubs around on a trolley without a caddy.


----------



## shewy (Mar 6, 2015)

Utter rubbish! We all know it's the seniors that hold everyone up.
Runs for cover lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2015)

Slow player is not exclusive to any group but the lining up of putts by caddies is an embarassment. These people are supposed to be professionals and yet they need their hands holding on the most basic of issues. Professional pride should prevent it happening but as that seems to have failed I would ban it on the grounds of slowing play. If you can't line up a putt, get off the tour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slow player is not exclusive to any group but the lining up of putts by caddies is an embarassment. These people are supposed to be professionals and yet they need their hands holding on the most basic of issues. Professional pride should prevent it happening but as that seems to have failed I would ban it on the grounds of slowing play. If you can't line up a putt, get off the tour.
		
Click to expand...

Here here and the F1 Drivers should be made to get out the cars and refuel themselves&#128515;
Why if the game allows you an advantage should we see it as wrong?
Caddies don't just line up putts, maybe Caddies should be banned and everyone gets a buggy, that'll speed it up.


----------



## jp5 (Mar 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I think you'll find they got on tour without the help of a caddy confirming their aim is correct so they can do it themselves.
But if it's allowed and it gives them the extra confidence that someone else has confirmed they are aiming straight then you cant knock it. It's probably quicker than someone without a caddy shuffling around wondering if they are straight or not.
		
Click to expand...

Too many inconsistencies in golf and this is one of them. Not allowed an alignment aid, but you are allowed to get your caddy to line you up. I'd do away with it completely, if you can't tell whether you're lined up straight you shouldn't play golf for a living!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 6, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			The only thing that surprises me with that clip is that she didn't seem to have a strategy in place before getting to the tee. Surely this would have been discussed with the caddy the night before, rather than on the tee. Tight drive, hazards at 220, lay up if in contention, go for it with driver if birdie needed.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. When the clip starts it was her turn to play and she hits the ball at 1:10


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slow player is not exclusive to any group but the lining up of putts by caddies is an embarassment. These people are supposed to be professionals and yet they need their hands holding on the most basic of issues. Professional pride should prevent it happening but as that seems to have failed I would ban it on the grounds of slowing play. If you can't line up a putt, get off the tour.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose the problem at that level is that players will do anything to get even a slight advantage, including getting their caddies to check their alignment before every shot. IMHO this form of assistance during a stipulated round should be banned.


----------



## jp5 (Mar 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			My wife currently plays off 36, we played 9 holes last weekend in an hour and a half, no one in front of us, and she played 9 under handicap with a net hole in one on one hole. The day prior to that we followed a number of all male 4 balls and took over 2.5 hours to play the same 9 holes... We were waiting on every single shot - she still shot 7 under handicap..

Slow play is not specifically a female problem, it is an issue present in all corners of the game, amateur and professional, male & female, adult and junior.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking round from your wife but, completely tangential to the thread, the words "net" and "hole in one" should never be found together!


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			My wife currently plays off 36, we played 9 holes last weekend in an hour and a half, no one in front of us, and she played 9 under handicap with a net hole in one on one hole. The day prior to that we followed a number of all male 4 balls and took over 2.5 hours to play the same 9 holes... We were waiting on every single shot - she still shot 7 under handicap..

Slow play is not specifically a female problem, it is an issue present in all corners of the game, amateur and professional, male & female, adult and junior.
		
Click to expand...

The overlooked point here is, you were a 2-ball and you had a 4-ball in front so your always going to be up on them until they let you though, which they should have done at the earliest opportunity.

Regarding slow play, if you want to watch someone endlessly line up a ball, putting it down, picking it up, addressing the ball, walking away and lining it up again, look no further than Jim Furyk on the green, its painful!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2015)

My perception is that players on the US tour, I am talking mens tour here of all nationalities, are generally slower than the European tour. They don't seem to be as painful on the European tour, maybe it is a cultural thing and people adapt accordingly. I went to a days play at The Johnnie Walker a couple of years ago and I felt the players played at a very decent pace, certainly not noticeably slow. Do others find the same?


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

shewy said:



			Utter rubbish! We all know it's the seniors that hold everyone up.
Runs for cover lol
		
Click to expand...

Careful, or we might throw our walking sticks and false teeth at you, or run you over with our mobility scooters!  Most of our seniors at our club are 5-day members and only play during the week, when it is rare for rounds to take more than 4 hours. The really slow rounds are at weekends when most of the seniors are not playing!


----------



## woody69 (Mar 6, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Cute  OP talks rubbish frequently so not worth getting even remotely miffed about it. I quote a previous thread on slow play
		
Click to expand...

Remember he said he couldn't read or write and got his wife to post for him. I wonder what she was thinking when she posted that opening gem.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 6, 2015)

don't think ladies have an issue never been held up by any at my gaff! The main issue I seem to have is on a Saturday am when the same early start male 4 ball hold everyone up every week! It gets that bad I start on the 10th hole to avoid them now. (and no they don't let you through either)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

I had the pleasure in spending 3 hours in the company of Lee Trevino (name drop) at Medinah in 2012, we watched all the US and European teams play the 16th and 17th holes on the second practise day. Webb Simpson was teeing off on 17 for the 3rd time in 2 days and still asked his caddy for the line, to which Lee Trevino turned and said, Simpson should man up and make a decision, and that he thought the modern top golfers apart from a few had virtually become reliant on the caddies for 99% of there shots and that was what was slowing the game down.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			In ladies pro golf the biggest waste of time seems to be the act of caddies lining up their player from behind and then moving out of the way so as not to infringe rule 14-2b. Aren't ladies capable of lining themselves up or something? *I would like to see this rule amended so that assistance in lining up is prohibited at all times!*

Click to expand...

Shock! Horror! DelC wants to see yet another Rule amended!

There's absolutely no need to do so! Simply apply Rule 6-7 (Undue Delay;Slow Play) - which also applies to Men!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			The overlooked point here is, you were a 2-ball and you had a 4-ball in front so your always going to be up on them until they let you though, which they should have done at the earliest opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Totally aware that we were going to be quicker than a 4 ball, just highlighting that the groups of men in front added nearly an hour to the round we played the day before.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Cracking round from your wife but, completely tangential to the thread, the words "net" and "hole in one" should never be found together!
		
Click to expand...

You're right, was just the words that seemed to describe it simply - she birdied a par 4 whilst receiving 2 shots resulting in a net 1 for 5 points.....


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 6, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			So how does the ignore function work again?
		
Click to expand...

We have a winner !!!!!!


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Totally aware that we were going to be quicker than a 4 ball, just highlighting that the groups of men in front added nearly an hour to the round we played the day before.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't matter if it was a group of men/women or a mixture a 4 ball infront of a 2 ball is always glong to slow your round down than it would with no one infront of you. 

So I can't see your point to be honest.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 6, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			OP I hate you! You disgusting sexist pig you are stuck in the dark ages. . I take it you believe women should not be on golf courses? Eh? Eh?
		
Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			My eyes hurt, I hope a lady catches up to your slow ass and plants a drive on your unsuspecting bigoted head!
		
Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			bbbbooooooo!
		
Click to expand...


Wouldnt worry too much , when your about here a bit longer these kinda posts wont bother ya , 

The proper golfers on here tho we may slag and have banter,  know that  bad etiquette , slow play , not repairing pitch marks etc is in no way related to Age Sex handicap catagory or ability but to individuals themselves ..

You will learn to just read and ignore / laugh or just simply ignore full stop ..

Just chill a little and enjoy the positives and ignore the negatives , makes it more fun


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My perception is that players on the US tour, I am talking mens tour here of all nationalities, are generally slower than the European tour. They don't seem to be as painful on the European tour, maybe it is a cultural thing and people adapt accordingly. I went to a days play at The Johnnie Walker a couple of years ago and I felt the players played at a very decent pace, certainly not noticeably slow. Do others find the same?
		
Click to expand...

On the USPGA tour it appears that no shot can take place until there has been a 5 minute discussion between a player and his caddie, and that is only after it becomes his turn to play. No wonder the rounds take so long!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 6, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Wouldnt worry too much , when your about here a bit longer these kinda posts wont bother ya , 

The proper golfers on here tho we may slag and have banter,  know that  bad etiquette , slow play , not repairing pitch marks etc is in no way related to Age Sex handicap catagory or ability but to individuals themselves ..

You will learn to just read and ignore / laugh or just simply ignore full stop ..

Just chill a little and enjoy the positives and ignore the negatives , makes it more fun
		
Click to expand...

I think they were tongue in cheek replies to the fact that someone said they were disappointed it hadn't all kicked off 

Could be wrong though.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2015)

I think women are generally that bit quicker than men.

I have yet to stand behind a group of women and watch them all carve their drives a mile into the cabbage then spend an age looking fir them all.

same with seniors, they clip it down the middle without putting a lot of spin on the ball through brute force and ignorance.


----------



## delc (Mar 6, 2015)

I normally play in the first group out after our Ladies competition on Wednesdays, and have noted a subtle difference in behaviour between men and women golfers. Men tend to head straight off as individuals towards where they think their ball is lying, whereas women stay in a tight group nattering, and only split up to look for their golf balls when they get to the appropriate distance out.  Don't think this makes them significantly slower though.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I think they were tongue in cheek replies to the fact that someone said they were disappointed it hadn't all kicked off 

Could be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

OOOPS


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			I normally play in the first group out after our Ladies competition on Wednesdays, and have noted a subtle difference in behaviour between men and women golfers. Men tend to head straight off as individuals towards where they think their ball is lying, whereas as women stay in a group nattering, and only split up to look for their golf balls when they get to the appropriate distance.
		
Click to expand...

Where as i have seen plenty groups of men do exactly what you suggest ladies do


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 6, 2015)

Women golfers tend to chatter on greens for slightly longer and probably do not strive to their balls as quickly.

when it comes to shot taking and ball finding - blokes take longer.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			I normally play in the first group out after our Ladies competition on Wednesdays, and have noted a subtle difference in behaviour between men and women golfers. Men tend to head straight off as individuals towards where they think their ball is lying, whereas women stay in a tight group nattering, and only split up to look for their golf balls when they get to the appropriate distance out.  Don't think this makes them significantly slower though.
		
Click to expand...

Any other sweeping generalisations/patronising stereotypes you want to include!!???

Or just change a rule so lady golfers can't walk down the fairway together!? :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

delc said:



			I normally play in the first group out after our Ladies competition on Wednesdays, and have noted a subtle difference in behaviour between men and women golfers. Men tend to head straight off as individuals towards where they think their ball is lying, whereas women stay in a tight group nattering, and only split up to look for their golf balls when they get to the appropriate distance out.  Don't think this makes them significantly slower though.
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps women hit it down the fairway more, so can walk together, where as men tend to have a more red arrows approach to golf.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 6, 2015)

I blame the juniors, seniors, ladies, single figure HC and High HCers for slow play....

The only one's who are not to be blamed are the middle aged, mid HC men......!!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			I'll ask our LET player how long her rounds take when I see her next but from the events I've been too they are not slow.
		
Click to expand...

Well as it happened she was playing in the Fiddle today and ended up in my group.

Normally rounds take about 4.5 hours and Pro am's 5.5 hrs. In tournament play they have 59 secs for their shot .

It was a pleasure to play with her, not that long off the tee, played off yellows with us , but pretty much middle of the fairway and then a fairly accurate second shot, missed a few greens but only failed to get up and down twice but still had 3 birdies ( manged to match her with 3 of my own  )

Her PSR was methodical but very repetitive.

On the Greens , she would read the putt from both sides then line up her ball on her intended line, putter behind the ball then putt.
What was noticable was how well her putts rolled as opposed to our bobbly   efforts 

By no stretch of the imagination you would call her a slow player, always ready to play when it was her turn, bag at exit from the green etc etc .


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2015)

if you are talking about prof golf then Mens and Womens are both pretty slow, but if its club golf then i would disagree. ive been a member a 4 clubs and the ladies at all of them have all been some of the quickest to let you though, unlike some other i could mention.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2015)

Be very surprised to see too many on the Ladies European Tour without a caddie. Too much at stake


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 7, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Exactly. When the clip starts it was her turn to play and she hits the ball at 1:10
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^
If I were last to tee off in a fourball and had to wait for nearly five minutes before I finally got to step onto the tee I'd be walking back to the clubhouse.
Oh I'd be swearing too.


----------

